# Cheat Database



## DarkWay (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey there fellow Tempers

As some of you have been noticing the main Cheat database hasn't been updated since: 08 December 2009
and people have started to ask what the situation is and whether the database is dead.

The answer is NO the database is far from dead and has been updated ALOT since the 8th of December
but Narin isn't the one who has been updating it as he is REAL busy with his real life stuffs.





You can find the most up to date cheat databases HERE
these Databases are being maintained and updated by our very Elixirdream.

Many of the regulars probably know this information already but I've seen alot of people posting and asking about the cheat databases so I think this is kinda necessary.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 19, 2010)

Front paging it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 19, 2010)

Great!

Thanks, elixirdream!


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 19, 2010)

wow thanks Hadriano 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my first front page priviledge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




all the credit goes to the people that are working hard keeping the cheat database up and running


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 19, 2010)

i seriously needed this information... thanks a lot for the info and hard work


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 19, 2010)

Hadrian should post the link on the frontpage


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 19, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> Hadrian should post the link on the frontpage


He did.


----------



## Disco (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you very much!! I was wondering what happened to cheats....


----------



## basher11 (Mar 19, 2010)

just check the TEMP area. the database is updated there until narin comes back.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 19, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> just check the TEMP area. the database is updated there until narin comes back.


That was the point being made in the original post.


----------



## gameguy95 (Mar 19, 2010)

glad to see i'm not the only person who relies on the temp database for all my cheating needs


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 19, 2010)

This seems extremely usefull.... 

if youre a dirty rotten cheater!


----------



## Arwen20 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the link, I figured everyone was busy over Christmas.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm surprised more people never clicked on the "Temp" button at http://cheats.gbatemp.net/ just to see what it was.  They would have discovered the "Temp" database long ago.  That was how I found it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elixirdream has been updating it constantly (usually weekly) since like December or January.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 20, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I'm surprised more people never clicked on the "Temp" button at http://cheats.gbatemp.net/ just to see what it was.  They would have discovered the "Temp" database long ago.  That was how I found it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wrong link ?

and awesome thread is awesome


----------



## Jemlee (Mar 20, 2010)

AH! that's knews to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good work to elixirdream!

and thx darkway for the heads up.


----------



## Hypershad12 (Mar 20, 2010)

I just use the Temp folder. Get's updated about once a week, or so... Seems to work for me.


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 20, 2010)

Elixir and the guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yeah, good this is posted now, many didn't know about this temp database


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 20, 2010)

Maybe you should put a note on the normal cheats.gbatemp.net page that tell you to use the Temp one.
Below the one for R4s for example


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Mar 20, 2010)

Why is this on the front page?
it hasn't been news since... a few months ago?





*EDIT:*


			
				Rayder said:
			
		

> I'm surprised more people never clicked on the "Temp" button at http://cheats.gbatemp.net/ just to see what it was.  They would have discovered the "Temp" database long ago.  That was how I found it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more like daily


----------



## Minox (Mar 20, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Why is this on the front page?
> it hasn't been news since... a few months ago?


Hush you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







No, but really. It would feel unfair for it to not get some kind of notice.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Mar 20, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both the forum and Temp database are clearly indicated on the main cheats.gbatemp.net page




just fix up the front page article a bit, it kinda looks ugly... and sticky this thread because it'll prove useful in the long term (cause it'll drop from front page next news post)

*EDIT:* elixirdream needs more credit for the work he does, I mean he posts/helps in this forum, the cheat forum and various dodgy chinese forums (that he gets roms as quickly as he can after they're dumped from) as well has making between hundreds of codes per day, is active on IRC AND he still manages to maintain the database.


----------



## Glyth (Mar 20, 2010)

hmm why  does downloads link to file trip then?


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 20, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Why is this on the front page?
> it hasn't been news since... a few months ago?


To raise awareness.


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for the support guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 everyone appreciates it.

Stickying this thread may also prove useful in the future, so if you feel the same and can sticky threads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 please do


----------



## Minox (Mar 20, 2010)

While it's true that stickying a thread like this may help it is also rather inappropriate to sticky it within the news areas, don't you think?


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 20, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> While it's true that stickying a thread like this may help it is also rather inappropriate to sticky it within the news areas, don't you think?



You know what's inappropriate? sticking it up your butt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'm five years old I said butt :3





Spoiler


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 20, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buttmonkey


----------



## Smiths (Mar 21, 2010)

akaio wifi plugin supports the temp DB fyi.....

show on load


----------



## Hakoda (Mar 21, 2010)

Woot. Way to go ElixirDream, knew you had it in ya ;D


----------



## Mbmax (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah ! Thanks a lot Elixirdream !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One of the last Jedi (the last ?) to update this database.

I wish i can help on this but i'm not really good at finding cheat codes ...


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hm, just noticed it now. 
Have I really not used the DB since PMD Explorers of Sky? XD
Thanks anyway, Elixirdream.


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't use cheats I believe playing the Fair way but good job Elixirdream.
I actually don't even use guides.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks To Elixir keep moving forward you are the best we miss you narin hope we see you soon on gbatemp


----------



## gameandmatch (Mar 21, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Hotzdevil (Mar 22, 2010)

thanks a lot elixirdream, keep up the good work..


----------



## ninchya (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah thxs elixirdream


----------

